# OMG my moles have turned black and are huge!!!!!!!!!



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

over the last day or so but epecially today my moles i didnt even know i had have turned BLACK as the night and i was a skin type 1 before mt2 now im very brown and loving it..........

some one please tell me these huge black moles will not stay this big or as black as this other wise when my sking returns white its going to look like some one has dripped balck paint on me from a ladder????

will my moles stay black sand huge??? has any one else had this

please no photo shopped animal moles painted balck... ahahahahah

:tongue:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Might just be me and ive never used melanotan but surely huge moles isnt a good thing?

Edit : Id go and get them checked if I was you pal


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

doesnt sound nice, any pics? are they bleading atal?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You may die if you dont GROW SOME BALLS !

My god man get a grip....you fill your body with sh*t then panic when a couple of sides appear.

Really mate if it concerns you that much go to the doc, a few people l know have had this problem and stopped using.

I reall cant see you dying or losing limbs mate so come on lighten up yeah...


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Check out FIVE-O's replies on here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/21520-new-moles-mt2.html


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> You may die if you dont GROW SOME BALLS !
> 
> My god man get a grip....you fill your body with sh*t then panic when a couple of sides appear.
> 
> ...


I hope you're not a Dr mate.

:tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> I hope you're not a Dr mate.
> 
> :tongue:


I am, l used to lay tarmac then thought sod it and started my own surgery !!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I am, l used to lay tarmac then thought sod it and started my own surgery !!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'd rather see you for medical advice than go see my Dr - He's a right useless c*nt!


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

no no not bleeding dr said they fine..... but since using mt2 they popping up! i guess i just wanted to know if they go back to normal after MT2 use thats all or stay really black....

:confused1:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

My moles do lighten up once the mt2 has worked out of my system, although you may have more/more pronounced moles than they were before you started the MT2 as I have.


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

im gunna crack on with it and any moles that **** me off will be frozen or lasered off


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm sure I have more moles than before I started it. In fact the last time I used it I got several tiny freckly moles on my midsection overnight. It seems if you're of a fair skin type you're likely to get them, if not use as much as you like 

Getting them removed costs a lot though. I found some stuff online which you apply as a cream which claims to work but seems like an american infomercial ad.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I got a couple of tiny new ones & a few small pigment patches.


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

did they fade when you stopped use guys? or stay? :confused1:

gsedge1 nice link cheers man it did help....

gemilky 69 id love to inject you wit 1ml a day for 4 months, you could change ur ukmuscle name to lenny henry then


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

They'll fade when you stop using it... mine always have done. so unless you get a big massive mole on ya face I wouldnt worry LOL xxx


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

cheers a little reassurance goes along way!!!!!!!!!

i was just worried that when my albino skin comes back lol i would be left with black dots very where hahahah

cheers all :thumb:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

This happened to me, they gradually faded over the next 3-4 weeks when I ceased use.


----------

